
Jonathan Gold, L.A. Times Restaurant Critic, has died - pthreads
https://www.thedailybeast.com/jonathan-gold-legendary-la-times-restaurant-critic-is-dead-at-57
======
andyv
City of Gold [0] is a wonderful documentary, well worth the watch.

[0]([https://amzn.to/2JIe0JJ](https://amzn.to/2JIe0JJ))

------
steven2012
Pancreatic cancer is scary as hell because there's no warning signs until it's
too late. I wonder why we're not doing more to develop blood tests or other
ways to detect this much earlier in the process when the results are so
binary, and it's also increasing in terms of number of cases every year.

~~~
esturk
More cases are showing up because the largest population boom in human
history, the baby boomers, are just hitting the retirement age. This type of
cancer is highly correlated with the population size unlike other cancers
which may be correlated by diet such as liver cancer, from drinking alcohol,
or lung cancer, from smoking.

~~~
misja111
Why is pancreatic cancer correlated with population size but other cancers
not? I would think that any disease is correlated with population size.

~~~
lawlorino
I think OP was referring to incidence, and you are thinking of prevalence.

